# wow...like taking a bullet



## cherrymamajb87 (Nov 9, 2011)

H texts me and says " if I buy a new car are you going to take it?" So out of complete shock I text back "wow". Now when we separated I took mine and my childrens clothes and toys. That's it, that's all I wanted. I haven't once asked for money in any way. Have held off on filing until our year separation is up so he wont have to pay back ordered child support. So that he would even ask me that threw me! He messages back saying "please don't get offended I'm just still scared of your emotions, I'm sorry if I hurt you". I hate everything right now 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Why do you hate everything? Are you offended that he's being cautious in his financial moves? If he does buy the car while you are still married, it's part yours too under the law.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

cherrymamajb87 said:


> H texts me and says " if I buy a new car are you going to take it?" So out of complete shock I text back "wow". Now when we separated I took mine and my childrens clothes and toys. That's it, that's all I wanted. I haven't once asked for money in any way. Have held off on filing until our year separation is up so he wont have to pay back ordered child support. So that he would even ask me that threw me! He messages back saying "please don't get offended I'm just still scared of your emotions, I'm sorry if I hurt you". I hate everything right now
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If YOU are caring for YOUR (His and Your) Kids - why wouldn't you EXPECT child support? He should be sending checks whether you ask or not! Or at least taking on his share of parenting duties - right? Including 50/50 time.

I know that's not exactly your point here - but it amazes me how many women want to "take it easy" on their husbands that way. Of course, maybe I missed something...


----------

